# Burnt Toast - Requests avaliable[criticism acccepted]



## toastia (Apr 9, 2015)

welcome

i'll be doing freebies while I get used to my tablet​



Spoiler: unimportant info that may come off as offense to some



No, I don't use the pretty fashionable pastel size one pink text because I can barely read it myself.
I hope solid black tiny text is good enough for everyone. If i need to write big it might be in pretty colors, but for the tiny text NOPE.



i n f o​
1. my art is definitely not all that, but if you would leave your OC here I would gladly draw it
2. these are 1010101010101010 tbt absoulutely freee
3. the quality may be better for one than the other. I try to do them equally but sometimes i draw better than other times
4. don't be rude.
5. criticism is appreciated
6. i don't draw NSFW, gore, or PDA of any kind except hand holding
7. *note: there may be differing quality between one drawing and the next. the more I like the request -> the more likely I am to work harder.* i will however be doing all requests
9. freebies get whatever i feel like drawing atm, whether it be lineart/sketch/full color.

8. _unspoken law of number eight:_ pay 10tbt you would like for a full color of any OC/mayor/villager(check the second to last/last example in the "completed' tab for what you would get). i can also give you lineart(sketches lol if you want too) if you would like that. if you are paying then simply put the amount in the "extra info" tab. if you want a freebie than don't put any amount.



Spoiler: to keitara



my heart goes out to you for giving me the courage to do this despite what everyone IRL told me. it makes me cry inside too of what you are going through right now, but keep it up and i'll be there for you



*open*/closed
STREAMING: //


----------



## toastia (Apr 10, 2015)

r e q u e s t​


```
[COLOR="#808080"]can I have some arts, toast?[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#808080"]c h a r a c t e r:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#808080"]refs(place in spoiler):[/COLOR] [spoiler=refs][/spoiler]
[COLOR="#808080"]extra info:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#808080"]do not forget to read the guidelines![/COLOR]
```

example:
can I have some arts, toast?
c h a r a c t e r: YOOSHIE
refs(place in spoiler):


Spoiler: refs










extra info:



			
				toastia said:
			
		

> Flooshes are short animals with human-like faces.. They have mystical powers that even they don't know the full capabilities of. After being hunted by humans almost to extinction due to their good taste, they have retreated into the woods.



do not forget to read the guidelines!​


----------



## toastia (Apr 10, 2015)

Spoiler: sketches








View attachment 90630





Spoiler: lineart



ok yes ik that the image above is a mix of the two. it was my second image drawn ok?





















Spoiler: completed



this drawing was an expiremental one - i wanted to test out a crayonish style(i.e. it looks like it was colored/drawn with crayon
















those are eyelashes btw







added in order of drawn


----------



## toastia (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 12, 2015)

you should draw a piece of toast as a villager


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Me please!

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r: My Mayor
refs(place in spoiler):


Spoiler: refs



here


extra info: Nothing, really 
do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## toastia (Apr 12, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Me please!
> 
> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: My Mayor
> ...



Accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> you should draw a piece of toast as a villager



I rly should


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooooh! Me please!

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r:My Mayor/OC
refs(place in spoiler): Below! 
extra info:Nope!
do not forget to read the guidelines!


Spoiler: Refs


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r: My Mayor
refs(place in spoiler):


Spoiler: refs






extra info: Can you please use this skin color (if you're coloring it in)? c:
do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Me please!
> 
> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: My Mayor
> ...



I just skeched it and it looks so bad...

sorry to turn this in, i kinda rushed it D:






- - - Post Merge - - -



Dulcettie said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: My Mayor
> refs(place in spoiler):
> 
> ...








i'll color it later ~ nice mayor!


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2015)

I went with a crayonish style( ie it looks like it was colored with crayon) for this.


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

Cute art~


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ooooh! Me please!
> 
> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r:My Mayor/OC
> ...



ooh crap i missed this one

can I do it tomorrow? i'm kinda burnt out atm D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Cute art~



aw ty!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 13, 2015)

toastia said:


> I went with a crayonish style( ie it looks like it was colored with crayon) for this.



Really cute! c:


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Really cute! c:



tyvm!

- - - Post Merge - - -

the other reference from my price check thread:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r: Sweden
refs:


Spoiler: refs














extra info: That's a backpack that they're wearing ;u;
do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 14, 2015)

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r: toast
refs(place in spoiler): click here
extra info: he can wear clothes if you want
do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r:Tangy
refs(place in spoiler): extra info:can you colour her in please
do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: Sweden
> refs:
> 
> ...


accepted!



Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r:Tangy
> refs(place in spoiler): extra info:can you colour her in please
> do not forget to read the guidelines!


Accepted, but there are no promises that I will color her in <3 it depends on how well I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: toast
> refs(place in spoiler): click here
> extra info: he can wear clothes if you want
> do not forget to read the guidelines!



ily


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: Sweden
> refs:
> 
> ...










pillow bunny said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: toast
> refs(place in spoiler): click here
> extra info: he can wear clothes if you want
> do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r:Tangy
> refs(place in spoiler): extra info:can you colour her in please
> do not forget to read the guidelines!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 14, 2015)

toastia said:


>



Thank you!! I love it ;u;


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Thank you!! I love it ;u;


glad you like it! i think i made the arms too small though xc


----------



## toastia (Apr 15, 2015)

some lineart, gonna color later


----------



## toastia (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

toast dont i get any arts? :'3


----------



## toastia (Apr 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> toast dont i get any arts? :'3



i said I missed yours and then forgot about it again ;-; bless me

welp I'll be back from school in about eight hours so I'll do it ASAP.


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

blessed


----------



## toastia (Apr 16, 2015)

aye sorry but I'm feeling sick right now

when I feel better you'll be the first one I do


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

That's ok. Get well soon!


----------



## toastia (Apr 17, 2015)

alright, I'm starting~


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

ooooh tankies


----------



## toastia (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

o.o bootiful

ty toast!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 17, 2015)

View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
c h a r a c t e r: Lurinari
refs(place in spoiler):


Spoiler: refs










extra info: she's a forest spirit. when people come, she turns into the lotus(? omg i'm terrible with flowers)
do not forget to read the guidelines!
thanks toasty! I'M SENDING YOU MY MONEY GIRL


----------



## toastia (Apr 17, 2015)

Keitara said:


> View attachment 89971View attachment 89972can I have some arts, toast?View attachment 89972
> c h a r a c t e r: Lurinari
> refs(place in spoiler):
> 
> ...



WHY MONEY THO

i'll work on it tomorrow


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

i might close this because no one gives two craps about my art atm


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 18, 2015)

toastia said:


> i might close this because no one gives two craps about my art atm



aw, don't lose faith! if you feel you need to close it, then do it, but don't give up on your art, its really cuuute!


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> aw, don't lose faith! if you feel you need to close it, then do it, but don't give up on your art, its really cuuute!



I'm going to continue drawing but I probably won't make any of them public anymore xc it seems like the "big name" artists out here get most of the requests anyway

ty!! it's nothing compared  to yours though. How long have you been drawing?


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 18, 2015)

I would make a new thread but only put in the most recent drawings bc those look the best. some ppl might have just seen the old ones and didn't check again and see that your style changed


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I would make a new thread but only put in the most recent drawings bc those look the best. some ppl might have just seen the old ones and didn't check again and see that your style changed


Aye aye captain!


----------

